# My new vivs...



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

I have two vivariums. The first is a 36 gallon corner tank housing four juvenile _D. azureus_.










This is Taz.










My second tank which was just finished over the weekend is a 46 gallon bowfront tank housing four _D. leucolmas_.










Here's two of my leucs.










These are my first attempts at vivariums. I haven't quite settled on the backgrounds, so I'm just using photo backgrounds. What do you all think?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

First vivs? Are you sure? J/K Obviously, your reef skills helped with the tank layout! Great job.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Wow, they look great!!! I really like the first tank. I didn't even notice the background until I read what you wrote. Great job and best of luck. Post more pics as it grows in.
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

*d*

They look great! I'd be proud of those.

What kind of plant is that all accross the back in the first picture? It is a beautiful green!!!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Your not talking about the picture are you? I beleive its a liverwort, forgot the name though.


----------



## Paul E. Wog (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow! very nice reefgal, I hope my reef keeping skills make my first viv tha nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys! I've really had fun setting up the vivariums. In the first one I used half of a pre-fab waterfall then used underwater epoxy (like I use on my reef) to fill in the rocks around it and blend it into the pond. 

On the second viv, I used the quick set motar to make the creek bed. I just have the water coming out of a hose run through the driftwood right now. I haven't decided how to disguise it to look more natural. I just got some cyprus driftwood I ordered to help fill in the background. I know the bridge is a little corny, but I like it! I also added a beta to the pond. So far, he seems quite content.


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

Which mortar did you use?

-Luke


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I bought the quick dry mortar from Vivarium Concepts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

My first viv was the layout of a Shovelnose salamander and 2 lined salamander tank. Its not that great, I just took out 3 rocks... but I should of taken them all out ( bricks ).  As for the reef skills I have... im only use to making seahorse tanks. Not much other than plants and rocks. 
But it helped a little ( 12% ) 
-Paul


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

they look great reefgal!! id like to see pics of your reef(s). 

Landon


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

I got the background for the leuc's tank mostly done over the weekend. I didn't get a chance to take any pictures yet. I put a three shelf driftwood waterfall that empties into the pond. I got a clipping of a miniature ivy from AZ Dendroranch here in Arizona that I'm hoping will cover the back wall. I'm pretty happy with it! Pictures to come... 

For anyone that is curious about the reef tanks, you can go to my website at http://www.desertreef.ws and see pictures.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Here's an updated picture of the leucs viv. I got my "real" groundcover, added a few plants and installed the background with the three tiered waterfall.










Here's a closeup of the left side of the tank with a couple of the inhabitants.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

it looks great. i sure love that river. your reef looks awesome too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks! Decorating vivs is fun!


----------



## mindcrash (Mar 3, 2004)

Those are awesome, your waterfall is really cool.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

what all did u use for that neat looking water fall? is that just cork next to it? how do u get the bottom to look all dark like that? what kind of false bottom do u have in there? Sry for all the q's.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Tom,

Which waterfall are you referring to? The rock waterfall in the azureus tank or the driftwood waterfall in the leuc tank?

As for the false bottom... I used regular old eggcrate supported with PVC pieces. However, I broke up a couple of landscaping bricks and used the pieces to hide the PVC. I also used some black sponge (from an old aquarium sponge filter) around the edge of the eggcrate so I wouldn't see this white line across the terrarium. At the bottom of the ponds I use a baked clay gravel called flourite that I used in my freshwater planted tanks.


----------

